# Used HCl/Chlorox method of for refining, came out with jack



## Trilly (Jul 3, 2011)

So I tried to precipitate about 50 lbs of ore using chlorox and 34% HCL. then diluted with hot water and added 10lbs of SMB )5 ;bs to each bucket- I split the load.). I got next to nothing even though tho ore tested positive for gold to start w/. Where did I go wrong? What is the ideal ration of HCl to mass of ore? I used 5lbs SMB per pail....got maybe an oz of gold. Please enlighten me so I can get better future yieldsin the future. What did I do wrong? Added 4 parts ore HCl and q pt clorox to each bucket, yjrn hot water and 5lbs SMB per bucket, stirred and filtered/ Why so little gold? Enlighten me please. Thanks- Ty

"[email protected]"


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 3, 2011)

What your assay report says about gold content of your ore?


----------



## Oz (Jul 3, 2011)

I cannot make heads or tails of the chemistry you just wrote about. Case in point, you were “precipitating with HCl and Clorox".

What I will say is it seems you are disappointed in receiving an ounce of gold from about 50lbs of ore. Near everyone here would be thinking of retirement with those kind of results.


----------



## shadybear (Jul 3, 2011)

I am no expert, but many more details will be needed for this to be figured out.

I agree 1 ounce for 50 pounds of ore would be great, I have heard of grams per
ton being rich yields.

The part that caught my attention was 5 pounds of SMB
This seems like a huge amount.

But more details, pictures of the ore would help The Rockman to look at it.


----------



## Militoy (Jul 3, 2011)

Trilly said:


> "So I tried to precipitate about 50 lbs of ore ....got maybe an oz of gold...."



If that's not a typo - that would be 40 ounces per ton. You must be into one fabulous glory-hole!


----------



## Reno Chris (Jul 3, 2011)

There are dozens of possibilities as to problems. if the gold in your ore is coarse free gold - you may not have given it enough time to dissolve.

What does an assay of your ore tell you about the gold content of your ore? Do you have more than 40 ounces per ton? If so that's very, very rich ore.

You merely state you got a positive test for the presence of gold and you got maybe an ounce of gold. OK, so gold was present and you recovered some - why was that a disappointment?


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't touch this one.


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 3, 2011)

Seriously??? 1 oz per 50lbs of Ore? 
I want to see a photo of that Ore, as well as get a 4 inch hand sample to put on my Ore shelf.

Incredibly high yield. 
If that wasn't a typo, I would like to know what the assay report stated.
Wow, ... congrats if that wasn't a typo.

That's the grade of material I hope to find some day.
The best I've done is small pockets of 3 oz per ton material.

One reasonably large pocket of similar material, and two pockets of lesser material, 
looking for possible crew members, hint! :wink: 

Anyway, yeah, Trilly, ... post some photos so that we can check out what you're processing, 
and post the results of the assay report on your Ore, if you've had it assayed.

We're all curious as to what you've got going on in your backyard at this point, lol.


----------



## solarsmith (Jul 17, 2011)

assay ? input ore. and the waste you may have got all the gold?
5lbs of smb? that might be very high?


----------



## jeneje (Jul 18, 2011)

UMMMMMMM, 1oz you say. If you don't need it - I will take it.... :lol: My foils are a little short this week.


----------

